# New to this first time using a forum



## babbsr (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking for manuals, Have a 2240 John Deere getting Diesel in oil. Need tech Manual TM 4281 fuel injection tech manual. this is no longer avable thure Deere. any help getting this manual, and how to determan why I'm getting diesel in oil would be nice. Thanks jerry


----------



## Marcintosh (Apr 1, 2010)

Like all the other stuff, look on ebay. There are a number of "dealers" that sell older used manuals- it's where I got the manual for my 1970 500 series B JD. Failing that try Craigslist or just google for your particular manual.
g'luck
M


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! It sounds as if there's an injector leaking.


----------

